# Our First Highland Calf! **EDITED TO ADD PICS**



## MaineHighlands (Jun 18, 2012)

DS heard mooing this morning...  We haven't heard any sounds from these cows since we got them six weeks ago.
Went up to check on things (we had moved them into the woods behind our house on Friday) and caught a glimpse of a red baby!
DH quickly went to get some sweet feed to keep the other heifer and bull busy while we went in search for mama and baby.
We finally found them, dipped the navel, learned that it is a HEIFER (YAY!) then quickly left as Mama was NOT happy we were messing with her baby.

I brought my camera but totally forgot it was in my pocket 
I will try to get pictures to share, but I am guessing that she will be kept hidden for a couple of days, and we don't want to upset our Cow.

Now we wait for the next one....


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!  That is awesome that you have a heiffer!  I am so glad to hear that you are letting momma do her thing and staying out of the way.  I think some times as humans we feel the need to be "over-involved" in this type of situation.  Best wishes for you and your herd!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 18, 2012)

Fantastic news and a heifer  
Cant wait to see a pic or two


----------



## MaineHighlands (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a picture of Mom & Calf  - Mom's name is Mona, and ds named calf Ziva


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 23, 2012)

GIMME!!!! !!!!! !!!! !!!!!


BEAUTIFUL calf!!


----------



## Roy and Vicky (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh I am so drooling!!!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

